# how to install gcc?



## waiting_for_OSX (Apr 30, 2002)

I want to install gcc and make on OS X.

You need make to compile gcc. You need gcc to compile make. gcc instructions state to start by installing the 32MB file called "Darwin Development Environment for Mac OS X
" found here:

http://www.opensource.apple.com/projects/darwin/

I ran the installer, which claims it completed successfully however, I can't find any files that it installed ( it seems that gcc, cc and make were not installed ).

Furthermore, I can't find any documentation on what this installer does or did to my computer.

Can anyone explain this situation?


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 30, 2002)

Uh, have you tried typing make or gcc in Terminal?  If you get a "no make in _list o directories_" then it's not in your path...

I am pretty sure make is already installed with OS X, not sure about gcc.


----------



## lethe (Apr 30, 2002)

i think what you really want is the developers toolkit, not the darwin development environment.  this installs binary versions of both make and gcc.


----------



## waiting_for_OSX (Apr 30, 2002)

have you a URL for that "developers toolkit"? There is nothing called "developers toolkit" under OSX "unix apps and utilities" or "development tools" downloads

here

http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/unix_apps_utilities/

or here

http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/development_tools


... and yes I tried typing in make and gcc in two different shells. I also tried using the find command to search for any file names containing the subtext make or gcc.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 30, 2002)

It's at the Apple Developers Connection.  Hang on while I grab a link...

Edit:  Should be:
http://developer.apple.com/tools/macosxtools.html

I forget that I have the developers tools installed, so when I try make or gcc it just works.  Sorry for the misleading info...


----------



## lethe (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah that s it.  the darwin development environment is a set of tools that are basically required if you want to build your own kernel.  for generic c compiling, you just need gcc, and for generic software installing, you need make.  this kit includes those things, along with some GUI development tools that are just downright neat.  the darwin development environment is just boring, on the other hand. (IMHO)


----------

